# Post Cartoons You Like Here



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

s


----------



## gordon russell

PS: the woman is Margaret Hilda Thatcher


----------



## gordon russell

Appendage to my last post.......... but may be equally applicable to Bushs et aL gravestones


----------



## poochee

Good ones.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## valis

this guy has always slayed me......


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## JustJudy

Far Side


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

*valis* your contributions are always 'valued' ( !?!?? ) by me, hee-hee, and regularly baffle me......... which is easy to do.

I like it *J-Judy * ................ and :up: and







to stalwart *poochee*

This one is for Julia Gillard , ex-PM, and all the long suffering female race:


----------



## valis

in that case, I'll offer up another tasty morsel.  This one is on my office wall, usually gets a few comments/week......


----------



## poochee

Good ones.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

Good one!


----------



## valis

well, maybe not ACCURATE, per se....., but yeah, it's a good one.....


----------



## Tildy

an old favourite for me.....

The Far Side


----------



## valis

always all in for Gary.....

my favorite......


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## JustJudy




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

Men mentality ???


----------



## JustJudy




----------



## poochee

Good ones.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

gordon russell said:


>


----------



## Tildy

not really a cartoon.....for those who know him


----------



## poochee

Tildy said:


> not really a cartoon.....for those who know him


----------



## Tildy




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## JustJudy

Tildy said:


>


Love it!!!


----------



## JustJudy

Tildy said:


> not really a cartoon.....for those who know him


I just saw this. I always thought he looked constipated


----------



## JustJudy




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## Tildy

klutsy alien....hahaha.....just noticed the peeps in the background


----------



## gordon russell

Remember ? ........ remember _* what*_ ?........?


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## valis

pbs......


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## 1002richards

So true ...


----------



## valis

gotta love red meat......


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## Tildy

*LAPDOG*


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

Hmmmmmmmmmmm......... do those sizes mate ?


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

https://www.facebook.com/AmazingHere


----------



## poochee

Yep!


----------



## gordon russell

eh ???.... what?.....


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

Future traffic jam..........?


----------



## valis

aaaand more pbs


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## 1002richards

Makes sense to me


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## DaveBurnett

But Apple wouldn't let them!


----------



## 1002richards

DaveBurnett said:


> But Apple wouldn't let them!


----------



## gordon russell

....???

http://f8wee1vvia32pdxo527grujy61.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Miranda2.png

hmmm.....


----------



## getthecansout

This one tickled me.


----------



## valis

ahh, calvin......


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## CodeLexicon

I liked this one ...

http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2013...ig-win-in-new-yorker-cartoon-caption-contest/


----------



## poochee

CodeLexicon said:


> I liked this one ...
> 
> http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2013...ig-win-in-new-yorker-cartoon-caption-contest/


----------



## 1002richards

....


----------



## poochee

1002richards said:


> ....


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

Yep!


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee




----------



## Bush Lady

The road runner on Bugs Bunny. The coyote can never catch him.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## airborne17




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

Merry







mas to all


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## gordon russell

"Right, as the world goes, is only in question between equals in power, while the strong do what they can and the weak suffer what they must." Thucydides


----------



## gordon russell

*Timeless*


----------



## poochee

Yep!


----------



## gordon russell

Sadly, probably applicable to ' *Justice*' everywhere


----------



## DaveBurnett

Not a cartoon but...


----------



## poochee

:up:He got what he deserved!


----------



## 1002richards

DaveBurnett said:


> Not a cartoon but...


One heck of a kerb!!!


----------



## trodas

Not exactly a good idea to stab tough marine in the back  :up:


----------



## trodas

robocar transform


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## trodas

feeling like adult


----------



## gordon russell

might suit trodas ?


----------



## poochee

.


----------



## gordon russell

Pleasant on the eye new look for the website, male and female friendly colours


----------



## TulsaRose




----------



## poochee




----------



## DaveBurnett

Try:


----------



## poochee




----------



## TulsaRose




----------



## poochee




----------



## gordon russell

Making sense of the 2015 European refugee crisis

Jovcho Savov * Guernica * 2015


----------



## gordon russell

Deep insight at the G20 Summit, 15 Nov 2015, Antalya Turkey


----------



## dotty999




----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999

This is uncannily true on every level!


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee




----------



## TulsaRose




----------



## poochee




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

"Whoa, Donald-you're scaring me, man."​


----------



## poochee




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

knucklehead said:


>


----------



## dotty999




----------



## DaveBurnett

I can't find the "any" key!!


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


>


...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## 2twenty2

insert image doesn't seem to be working?


----------



## dotty999




----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


>


----------



## 2twenty2

dotty999 said:


>


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

Yep!


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

Good ones!


----------



## 2twenty2

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...Soooo cute and funny.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999

..


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

..


----------



## gordon russell

I wonder if one of the 'glass ceilings' is tinted


----------



## gordon russell

in deed


----------



## poochee

gordon russell said:


> in deed


...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## BLUE66




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## dotty999




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## cornemuse




----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## bobs-here




----------



## poochee

...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## poochee

dotty999 said:


>


...


----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## dotty999




----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## gordon russell

Works for politics, religion, media, sex, History and cartoons


----------



## bobs-here

....


----------



## 2twenty2

..


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## dotty999

this is soooo true!


----------



## hewee

Seen hewee.

winner


----------



## gordon russell




----------



## dotty999




----------



## gordon russell




----------



## dotty999




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## lochlomonder




----------



## RT




----------



## gordon russell

Food for thought


----------



## ekim68




----------



## valis

LOL!!!!!

As you know I spent some time in Portland, and the pizza shop next to the ski boot store I worked at carried a zine that turned me on to Red Meat. That particular strip I had in my cubicle after I moved into the corporate world; HR had me take it down. I can relate to Earl. Aint calling him my spirit animal but yeah, I can relate. 

Nice Mike.


----------



## RT

Now I 'get' it...lemme 'splain... 
Tim, I once asked you about your avatar and reckon there was some misunderstanding, of sorts, we ended up discussing your user name...which we went on about Mr Philip K Dick, and glad we did.
But now there's this Red Meat strip that Mike posted that answered my question as to the image associated with *valis* - (uh, that would all four/five of you)...maybe you mentioned it, but I didn't 'get' it at the time...
but now I do, so I can mark that one Solved 

Thank ye Mike!


----------



## valis

RT, that had me laugh so hard a co-worker checked in on me.....btw, if you want to dig deeper, google horselover fat.


----------



## RT

valis said:


> that had me laugh so hard a co-worker checked in on me


I'll accept that as a unique compliment, but I can't quite imagine how you 'splained yourself to your co-workers...
>coff coff< >ehem<


----------



## valis

Trust me, they are rather used to dealing with me.


----------



## ekim68




----------



## ekim68

Tech Support..


----------



## cornemuse




----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.thestar.com/opinion/edi...nt.html?li_source=LI&li_medium=star_web_ymbii


----------



## Tildy

..............


----------



## gordon russell

https://i.postimg.cc/TPBQrH2j/Omicrn-Lights.png


----------



## Tildy

......


----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## Tildy

naughty cats


----------



## Tildy

* REVENGE*


----------



## Tildy

the engagement.....


----------



## Tildy

..............


----------



## Gr3iz

...


----------



## Tildy

hahaha...reminded me of this one. from way back...








.


----------



## Gr3iz

For the dog lovers ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## Tildy

....................


----------



## Tildy

.................


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## Tildy

.........


----------



## cornemuse

3chars


----------



## Gr3iz

Diagnosis Hmmm ... ;-)


----------



## Tildy

Gr3iz said:


> Diagnosis Hmmm ... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 298103


Oddly enough I can't relate to any of them..


----------



## Gr3iz

LOL!!


----------



## Tildy

....


----------



## Gr3iz

Where's Wall-E?


----------



## valis

Next to the Ceylon. 

Reminds me of this, minus the 'where is wall-e' part...


----------



## Tildy

........


----------



## valis

Tildy said:


> ........
> View attachment 298893


Sometimes, Tildy, 'try' is the best we can do. 

Lord knows I'm trying enough as a person lol...


----------



## PeterOz

warp cafe - where's
Kirk and Spock
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/post-cartoons-you-like-here.1095453/post-9916869


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> Lord knows I'm trying enough as a person lol...


No comment! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

When times were simpler ...


----------



## Gr3iz

Tech support ...


----------



## PeterOz

I used to do this at the club with a schooner of beer (425ml)


Gr3iz said:


> Tech support ...


----------



## Gr3iz

And, hopefully, a shirt on? ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Tech support ...
> View attachment 298979


you have NO idea how accurate this is....especially since we went remote.


----------



## Gr3iz

Yeah, I thought that resembled you, Tim. If you were about 20-25 years younger ... ;-)


----------



## Couriant

LOL


----------



## Gr3iz

Not 'zackly a cartoon, but, we'll let you slide, James ... ;-)


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Yeah, I thought that resembled you, Tim. If you were about 20-25 years younger ... ;-)


Dude....Ive been in the office thrice this year. We went remote 2.5 years ago (4 days after signing a 5 year lease) and Ive not been in a dozen times since. Days I get out of my sweatpants a few and far bbetween and I am not complaining. My personal productivity is up over 400%, as far as issues resolved. Nobody bugs me and I can legit ignore those that do. Nobody knocking on my office door, etc.


----------



## Gr3iz

More power to you, my friend! ;-)


----------



## valis

As I said...no complaints!


----------



## valis

Kid sent me this tonight saying now he knows why he says barg a ding dong....may not be the best dad but he DOES have culture.


----------



## valis

Yeah, he is soooo much smarter than me. Also figured out why I call him Alex, when he does something stupid, after alex dumas.

Wonder what else he is gonna noodle out...


----------



## Gr3iz

I remember my son telling me that the older he got, the smarter I got! It crept up on him slowly that the things I told him and taught him, and just showed by example, he was starting to do as well ... ;-) He was probably in his 20s by then, but I figured I'd take what I could get! ;-)


----------



## Gr3iz

More simpler times ...


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> I remember my son telling me that the older he got, the smarter I got! It crept up on him slowly that the things I told him and taught him, and just showed by example, he was starting to do as well ... ;-) He was probably in his 20s by then, but I figured I'd take what I could get! ;-)


Yup yup. There is that age, well after pooberty, that they realise, 'hey, the old man was on to something after all!'

Sadly, (or goodly, too) I have been left in the dust. Flipped him over to the second smartest person I know for math questions, as I no longer know the answers.  Heck, he does math I cant even pronounce. And the music...yeah, I am a has-been and it feels great.


----------



## Gr3iz

valis said:


> And the music...yeah, I am a has-been


Likewise. Although, sometimes it feels more like a never-was-been ... <sigh>


----------



## valis

And because it is the Cartoon Channel...and I like doggos...enjoy and g'night


----------



## valis

Gr3iz said:


> Likewise. Although, sometimes it feels more like a never-was-been ... <sigh>


Nailed it there dude....we do our best.


----------



## Tildy

Not exactly a cartoon...


----------



## RT

*UNBELIEVABLE!!! Woman Stops Grizzly Attack With 25 Caliber Pistol !*








"Quote" from the news...

"This is a story of self-control and marksmanship with an itsy bitsy shooter by a woman against a fierce predator.
What is the smallest caliber you trust to protect yourself?
While out hiking in Alberta, Canada with my boyfriend, we were surprised by a huge grizzly bear charging at us from out of nowhere. She must have been protecting her cubs because she was extremely aggressive.
If I had not had my little Beretta Jetfire with me I would not be here today!
Just one shot to my boyfriend's knee cap was all it took. The bear got him and I was able to escape by just walking away at a brisk pace."

And hey-ho, so it goes...


----------



## RT

And before Cookiegal can say "you didn't post a cartoon..."


----------



## Tildy

.................


----------



## Tildy

Not exactly a cartoon...


----------



## Tildy

.......


----------



## HOBOcs

Not really a cartoon... but worth a chuckle


----------



## Tildy

Not quite a cartoon...


----------



## Tildy

.....


----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## Tildy




----------



## RT

@Tildy Which reminds me of a classic Monty Python sketch...
Sorry, sorry, not a cartoon... 🤷


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> @Tildy Which reminds me of a classic Monty Python sketch...
> Sorry, sorry, not a cartoon... 🤷


Hahaha...John Cleese, master of the game. Wish TV networks would do some reruns


----------



## Tildy




----------



## RT

I used to wear that fragrance, long time ago...also Methiolare, Mercurochrome and some lintiment my Gramdma gave me 
Then I moved up to Brut and English Leather


----------



## Tildy

RT said:


> I used to wear that fragrance, long time ago...also Methiolare, Mercurochrome and some lintiment my Gramdma gave me
> Then I moved up to Brut and English Leather



I'm sure the ladies appreciated the move..


----------



## RT

I once knew nothing and wore nothing, at all, but now I'll say I know nothing!


----------



## valis




----------



## Tildy

*Not exactly a cartoon...*


----------

